# Any data on 2010 CX-7 wiring



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I want to install a remote started in my wife's 2010 Mazda CX-7. I haven't been able to find any information on the wiring for this year of this vehicle. I have found info for 2007 and 2008- but nothing for 2010. I know a lot of the info is probably the same as the older models- but it only takes one wrong wire to screw up the install. Anyone have, or know where to get this info?

thanks


----------



## purpleteg (Sep 13, 2009)

i just found this last week WireColor.com | News looks like its made by fortin they make bypass modules you will have to sign up and pay the info will be very accurate


----------

